# Ogólne > Badania >  Proszę o interpretację wyników MR odcinka lędźwiowego.pp

## Kassssiunia1989

Witam, bardzo proszę 
Mam 27lat. Dzisiaj odebrałam wyniki badań odcinka lędźwiowego. Oto co napisano:
Lewostronna skolioza kręgosłupa lędźwiowego.
Na poziomie L5-S1 - pośrodkowa przepuklina krążka międzykręgowego z ogniskiem pęknięcia pierścienia włóknistego, sięga do kanału kręgowego na głębokość 4mm, uciska worek oponowy, bez ucisku korzeni nerwów rdzeniowych.
Umiarkowane zmiany zwyrodnieniowe krążka -niewielkie obniżenie wysokości i sygnału w obrazach T2 zależnych.
Zmiany przeciążeniowe stawów międzykręgowych L4-5 i L5-S1.
Po za tym kręgosłup lędźwiowy bez zmian .
Stożek rdzeniowy i wloknae ogona końskiego są prawidłowe. 

Co dokładnie to oznacza? Wiem, że muszę zarejestrować się do neurologa i on powie co dalej... ale chciałabym troszkę się dowiedzieć więcej co mi jest i w jaki sposób mogę to wyleczyć. 
Pozdrawiam. I z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak tu nie uzyskasz odpowiedzi to jest wiele portali medycznych gdzie można uzyskać odpowiedź,wystarczy wpisać w google, forum medyczne, i gdzieś na pewno uzyskasz odpowiedź

----------

